# Old Coleman River WMA access?



## GAHUNTER60 (Nov 10, 2012)

I posted this on the deer hunting  forum, but you guys probably know more about this area then most of them would:

Back when I was young and dumb, I hunted Coleman River WMA thinking (wrongly) that I was in good enough shape to access the most remote parts of the wilderness on foot.  Though I never scored, I saw more bear sign and hog sign there than in any area I ever hunted.  I never even saw the white tail of a deer, however (my constant wheezing, coughing and moaning in sheer muscular agony might have something to do with it) .

Now, that I'm old and much smarter, fatter and feeble, I wouldn't dream of putting my body through that torture again.  However I can't say the same for my youngest son who is wanting to, along with a couple of friends, do a north Georgia wilderness hunt after Thanksgiving.  I recommended the old Colman River WMA, and plans are now being made.

My question regards access.  When I hunted there, I drove into the area on Coleman River Road, past the check-in station and on up into the Forest Service/WMA land.  I'd stop at the base of a likely looking ridge and start the climb.  The road was not real good back then.  Now that it's not a WMA  any more, I'm wondering if that road (Forest Service Road 54 and 54A) is still viable for access into the remote mountains.  Any of you Mountain Men have any idea?

Also, what other roads might provide access to the area?
Any other information would be appreciated (you know --  like the location of your best saddle for deer and bear ).


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 12, 2012)

Road is open toward the head of the river and through to patterson gap. Last time I was up there, the gate was locked about half way up the mtn toward chestnut knob and what is known as steel trap at the switch back. There is a old road toward the head of the river at the last campsite on the left that be hiked or 4 wheelered that comes out there at chestnut knob. This road is gated at the knob. Water break at the lower end, but can be got around with a rough country 4X4 you wouldn't mind scratchin up. Don't get caught, green man frowns being behind closed gates and dirt mounds in/on vehs !! A call to the USFS office in Tallulah Falls will get you info on whether the gate on the main road is open or not going to chestnut knob. Don't know what their intentions are, truck campin or hikein to a camp or what. Very end of the main road there is some good huntin back there, just takes some work !!


----------

